# Revised Winter Home For Tractors



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, after about 3 weeks of tarp on, tarp off, tarp on, tarp off, tarp on, tarp off, my frustration level finally peaked. Time to do something else. I cleaned out a fence row behind the house and found several tree donations to build a frame to support the tarp and make a drive in tractor storage shed. After maNY hours the roof framing is done and the tarp installed. At least some protection from snow and ice. Still an ongoing projeCT to enclose the side walls and west end wall, toward front of tractor. My low pay, slow pay, no pay next door neighbor, also son in law, stopped by and said he was tearing down the old barn next spring and to take what materials I needed for the tractor shed. I guess I really need to take him off the Naughty List, although he may have been trying for a better Christmas gift. Anyway, some of the old barn materials were really useful. Just got the tarp fastened down 20 minutes ago before it started raining again.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good Ed! Not sure what snow load that roof is engineered for, but should be fine with this climate change we are in!
Good score on the old barn. You should be able to get a good bit of material out of that.... if the lad doesn't change his mind!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I looked at several carport type structures with tent type roof. All were constructed of 1-3/8", 16 gauge tubing, anchored with 6 ea 8" long barbed steel anchors. Priced from $139- $159. All were too short for the 4000. Would have to elevate the en tire structure 12- 18 inches to get tractor I side. My posts are 6-10 inch at base, smaller on top, and imbedded 40-42 inches in clay. Posts and main beams are oak or ash. Rafters are 4x3 rough cut oak from barn, and stringers 1x12 rough cut oak from barn. I will put mine up against any of the structures I looked at. Total cost around $75, mostly nails, tarp and fuel. The barn was a lifesaver for materials. Hope I can get enough to enclose 3 sides without it coming down on my head. Pretty scary looking inside. Many rotten supports. I was going to get some of the cheap tin roofing to enclose the walls, but there is no such thing any more. The cheapest 30"x10' panels were $25. Will try to get from barn first, then old pallets if need be. 
I live about 10 miles from Fort Boonesboro. I don't know how old Dan'l built such a nice fort with 16 ft logs perfectly straight and fit together with hardly a gap. Every tree on my place has a dogleg ever 6 ft. Hard to find materials for the posts and main beams . Looks pretty rough, but I have seen barns and sheds in Eastern KY that actually look worst and have been standing for over 100 years. My father in law still has a standing barn on his place that is over 80 years old in fairly good condition, need some roof repair, that has the entire.main structure fastened with wood pegs, no nails at all. How did they get everything so precise back then. Evidently had great craftsmen in that era.


----------

